
This New MIT Master's Program Doesn't Require a College or High School Degree - elmar
http://www.wbur.org/edify/2017/07/11/masters-mit-poverty-lab
======
neolander
This is a great effort that will open the doors to many people who haven't
even thought they were able to attend this type of school. If only more
universities did things like this, you'd start to hopefully see more equality
of access to opportunities rather than the traditional "good high school
grades->good undergraduate degree" wheel that many don't necessarily fall into
for one reason or another.

------
reeeprgenx
Total BS.

They have a MBA with no uni reqs as well.

I have built two companies from nothing; for a total eval of 3.5 million. I
had a financial sponsor and references from well known sand hill road vcs.

I applied and quickly got rejected (on the first day of the applicants are
reviewed).

Everyone accepted to the program are f100 employees with existing MIT/Mass
ties.

MIT sees the end game, and it is not providing $80,000/year edu to the .1% who
can afford it. Its pumping $$$ from enterprises who can afford it while
locking HPEs to the enterprise sponsoring them.

TOTAL BS.

~~~
tyrw
> Everyone accepted to the program are f100 employees with existing MIT/Mass
> ties

What is your data source for this?

------
mlevental
this is BS. "may apply to a ms after completion". and what's the admission
rate? э I can guarantee you. every single school has a certificate program
like this that has 0 value as a credential. it's funny to think that what came
out of the mooc learning revolution of the last 10 years was not access to
opportunity but a way for universities to further monetize content - even at
at 100 per student they've cleared almost a million dollars in revenue per
course at such low margins (professors just repurpose existing lectures). and
I'm sure many many gullible people pay more than 100 per credit. further
proves the point that these institutions are not bastions of knowledge but
very successful businesses. if you really want to have your mind blown check
out Harvard's OPM program.

------
newman8r
I hope it's a success and catches on, I personally know a handful of talented
people who'd probably be interested in this type of program.

I think the lack of diversity in paths to higher education causes people to
get swindled at degree mills.

